# Last two weeks fish



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Thought you guys would like to see some pics of me and my son and some of the better fish we caught this last two weeks....With this cooler weather and water temperature dropping the fish are finally on the bite. All were caught on our baits and all were released.

Rod


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Every one of those fish are really nice! Great job.
How about some pics of the baits that you used?

Brian


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow nice fish guys! You guys covered all the species. 

John


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Wow!!!
Those are some beauties Rod, you and your son should be proud. Strange weather we've been having lately, bigger fish should be on the bite soon. That is quite the Super Tanker smallie, was it caught on a Rocket?

Douglas


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Brian,

This first bait is the one we caught the Walleye and Smallmouth on. It is one of our Norway Runners. Stamped gold foil, dark back 3 1/2 inches 1/2 oz. Great trolling bait.










These next ones are our 6" Musky Rockets, the Perch and the Bullseye got the two Muskies in the pictures. It seems the smaller baits have been the ticket lately.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! I really like that gold foil.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great stuff, Rod. It looks like you two had a great time.

The baits and the fish are both fun to look at!


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Awesome fish guys, how big was the walleye and smallie? they are horses :B


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

Walleye was pushin 9 and the smallmouth was around 5, not our biggest, but decent fish anyway.

Rod


----------



## etch (Oct 13, 2007)

awesome fish, awesome baits, 

Etch


----------

